# تكنولوجيا المعادن



## يحي الملك (28 أكتوبر 2009)

أن تكنولوجيا المعادن، هي علم يجمع المعارف الحديثة المتعلقة بطرق أنتاج المواد المعدنية ، وطرق معالجتها الفيزيائية بهدف تحضير منتجات و أجزاء لمختلف الأعراض .
وتنحصر ميزة المعادن و سبائكها في أنه يمكن الحصول على مواد أنشائية لها خواص جديدة تسمح بأستخدامها في جميع فروع الأقتصاد ، وذلك عن طريق التغيير الهادف لتركيبها الكيميائي وبنيتها الداخلية . و بالرغم من ظهور مواد جديدة كل عام ، وكذلك مواد كيميائية اخرى ، فأن المعادن ما زالت ، كما كانت في السابق ، عماد التقدم الصناعي .
لذا فأن الألمام بالأسس النظرية لكنولوجيا المعادن و المواد الأنشائية ،يعتبر ضرورياً لعمال تصنيع المعادن كي يصبحوا عمالاً مهرة.كما أن دراسة أسس علم المعادن و طرق الأنتاج و تشغيل المعادن و المواد غير المعدنية ، تساعد العمال الفتيان ، و المتدربين بعد أنتهاء دراستهم في مراكز التدريب المهني ، على أنخراطهم في صفوف العمال المهرة في مصانع بناء المكنات ، و مشاركتهم في التحسين المستمر للعمليات الأنتاجية ورفع جودة المنتجات .(يتبع ..)


----------



## يحي الملك (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*تكنولوجيا المعادن (1)*

السلام عليكم 
سنتكلم الأن عن بنية و خواص المعادن .
1. المعادن الحديدية و المعادن غير الحديدية 
يطلق أسم المعادن على المواد النقية كيميائياً، و التي تمتاز : 
لمعان جيد 
موصلية حرارية و كهربائية عالية 
عدم الشفافية 
قابلية الأنصهار
وبعض المعادن تتمتع بقابلية التطريق و قابلية اللحام 
ومن ضمن المعادن الحديدية ، الحديد و سبائكه مثل الفولاذ و حديد الزهر و كذلك السبائك الفريتية.
أما باقي المعادن فتشكل مجموعة المعادن غير الحديدية مثل النحاس و الألمونيوم و الرصاص و القصدير و النيكل و التيتانيوم و غيرها ..
وللمعادن الغير الحديدية خواص فيزيائية و كيميائية قيمة :
فعلى سبيل المثال :
يمتاز النحاس و الألمونيوم بموصلية عالية للحرارة و الكهربائة .
وكما يستخدم الألمنيوم في صناعة الطائرات بفضل كثافته المنخضة .
يمتاز القصدير بمقاومته الشديدة للتأكل و الصدأ، لذا يستخدم للحصول على الصاج الأبيض و لتبي المراجل ، ويستخدم بشكل سبيكة مع الرصاص في انتاج المحامل .


----------



## يحي الملك (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*تكنولوجيا المعادن (2)*

وأيضاً أخي الكريم هناك معادن غير حديدية نادرة.
الجاليوم ورمزه GA ورقمه الذري 31 ، يمتاز بدرجة أنصهار منخفضة 29.8 درجة مئوية ويغلي عند درجة حرارة مرتفعة 2230 درجة مئوية لذا فهو يستخدم بشكل واسع لتصنيع موازين الحرارة المخصصة لقياس درجات الحرارة العالية .
وأما الأنديوم ورمزه In ورمزه الذري 49 ويمتاز بقدرة عاكسة للضوء مرتفعة بحيث ينشره بشكل منتظم لذا هو يستخدم في مرايا المصابيح الكاشفة وأن طبقة رقيقة من الأنديوم تحمي زجاج السيارات من تشكل الجليد عليه 
وأما البريليوم ورمزه Be ورقمه الذري 4 ويعتبر من أمتن المعادن الخفيفة فكثافته 1.84 جم/ سم3 وهو أخف من الألمنيوم بخمس مرات والتيتانيوم بثلاث مرات ويتمتع بخواص سمعية عالية حيث أن الصوت ينتشر به بمعدل 2.5 مرة أسرع من أنتشاره في الفولاذ .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

يحي الملك قال:


> أن تكنولوجيا المعادن، هي علم يجمع المعارف الحديثة المتعلقة بطرق أنتاج المواد المعدنية ، وطرق معالجتها الفيزيائية بهدف تحضير منتجات و أجزاء لمختلف الأعراض .
> وتنحصر ميزة المعادن و سبائكها في أنه يمكن الحصول على مواد أنشائية لها خواص جديدة تسمح بأستخدامها في جميع فروع الأقتصاد ، وذلك عن طريق التغيير الهادف لتركيبها الكيميائي وبنيتها الداخلية . و بالرغم من ظهور مواد جديدة كل عام ، وكذلك مواد كيميائية اخرى ، فأن المعادن ما زالت ، كما كانت في السابق ، عماد التقدم الصناعي .
> لذا فأن الألمام بالأسس النظرية لكنولوجيا المعادن و المواد الأنشائية ،يعتبر ضرورياً لعمال تصنيع المعادن كي يصبحوا عمالاً مهرة.كما أن دراسة أسس علم المعادن و طرق الأنتاج و تشغيل المعادن و المواد غير المعدنية ، تساعد العمال الفتيان ، و المتدربين بعد أنتهاء دراستهم في مراكز التدريب المهني ، على أنخراطهم في صفوف العمال المهرة في مصانع بناء المكنات ، و مشاركتهم في التحسين المستمر للعمليات الأنتاجية ورفع جودة المنتجات .(يتبع ..)


 
الأخ الفاضل المهندس يحي الملك .. 

 أرحب بك في الملتقى .. 

وأشكر لك مجهودك .. وحتى لايتم تشتت الموضوع .. 
وحصره في موضوع واحد فسأقوم بدمج المواضيع الثلاثة تسهيلا 

للقارئ والمتابعين له.

وأرجو إضافة كل ما يتعلق بموضوع تكنولوجيا المعادن في هذا الموضوع..

وفقك الله وبارك فيك ..

وأهلاً بك عضوا مشاركا .. نفعنا الله وإياك ..
وجعلنا من طلبة العلم وناشري المعرفة ..
وجعل ذلك في موازين الأعمال.​


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة لكن ياحبذا لوكانت هناك مرفقات


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / يحي


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة المختصرة جدا ، وشكرا للأخ الدكتور محمد باشراحيل على تجميع هذا الموضوع المشتت وعرضه بصورة متكاملة.


يا باشمهندس يحي أرجو أن تفسح صدرك لي واسمح لي أن أنوه ببعض الملاحظات .. 


وهي كالآتي :-


يعتبر موضوع تكنولوجيا المعادن من الموضوعات الكبيرة التي تحتاج إلي كتاب .. أو باب كبير في كتاب ، هذا يعني إن هذه المشاركة بمثابة عناصر للموضوع المطلوب عرضه.


وقد أدت مشاركتك بهذا الموضوع إلى ضرورة سرعة تصحيح هذه المشاركة بموضوع آخر مماثل ، ومن ثم فإنك قد دفعتني بطريقة غير مباشرة لكى أعرض هذا الموضوع في أقرب فرصة ممكنة .. رغم إنني مشغول جدا.


أرجو أن لا أكون قد سببت لك بأي مضايقات .. ولكن مثل هذه الموضوعات تأخذ بجدية ، ولا يوجد بها مجاملات.


تقبل تحياتي ،،


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## عمراياد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااا وبارك الله بك على المجهود الراقي


----------



## A Hanafy (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وننتظر منكم المزىد من المعلومات


----------



## يحي الملك (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكر لكم مشاركتكم وأشكر على المجهود لحصره في موضوع واحد


----------



## m.recaby (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البورتسوداني (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندس يحيى على هذه المشاركة القيمة
حقيقة قد اسعدني جدا جدا جدا اهتمام جميع الاخوة حتى يكون هذا الملتقى فى ابهى صورة له حتى تعم الفائده و تحقق مشاركات الزملاء الهدف المنشودة منها


----------



## البورتسوداني (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندس يحيى على هذه المشاركة القيمة
حقيقة قد اسعدني جدا جدا جدا اهتمام جميع الاخوة حتى يكون هذا الملتقى فى ابهى صورة له حتى تعم الفائده و تحقق مشاركات الزملاء الهدف المنشودة منها


----------



## Yaser Alewe (10 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا علم المعادن بحر كبير لا يسبر غوره وهناك موسوعة asm و astm يمكن معرفة الكثير عن طريقهما


----------



## احمد ابوعواد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونتأمل المزيد من التقنيات حول خصائص المعادن.


----------



## احمد ابوعواد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الانكسار القصف


انكسار قصف في الزجاج.


انكسار في ذراع العمود المرفقي المصنوع من الألمنيوم. اللون الفاتح: انكسار قصف، واللون الداكن:انكسار بالتعب.
في الانكسار القصف لا يحدث أي تشوه لدن مميز قبل الكسر. ويمكن للانكسار في المواد البلورية القصفة أن يحدث بالانفلاق (Cleavage) كنتيجة لإجهاد الشد الموثر عموديا على المستويات البلورية ذات الارتباط الضعيف (مستويات الانفلاق). وعلى العكس في المواد الصلبة غير البلورية فإن نقص البنية البلورية يؤدي إلى صدع محاري (Conchoidal fracture)، مع تصدعات تكون عمودية على اتجاه الشد المطبق.
المقاومة النظرية للمواد البلورية هي

حيث: -
E هو معامل يونغ للمادة. 
γ هو طاقة السطح. 
ro هي مسافة التوازن بين المراكز الذرية. 
ومن جهة أخرى فإن الشق يسبب تركزا للإجهاد يوصف كما يلي:
(For sharp cracks) 
حيث: -
σapplied هو جهد التحميل، 
a هو نصف طول الشق 
ρ هو نصف قطر التقوس في رأس الشق. 
بوضع هاتين المعادلتين مع بعضهما فإننا سنحصل على:

ونلاحظ أن الشقوق الحادة (ρ صغيرة) و العيوب الكبيرة (a كبيرة) ينقصان كلاهما مقاومة الانكسار للمادة. وقد اكتشف العلماء حديثا الانكسار فوق الصوتي (Supersonic fracture)، وهي ظاهرة حركة الشق في المواد بسرعة تفوق سرعة الصوت.
الانكسار المطيلي


الانكسار المطليلي لعينة مشدودة محوريا.


شكل توضيحي لخطوات الانكسار المطيلي
الانكسار المطيلي هو تشوه لدن ممتد يحدث قبل الانكسار. الكثير من المعادن المطيليلة، وخصوصا المواد عالية النقاوة، يمكن أن تتحمل تشوه كبيرة جدا حوالي 50-100 % أو تنفعل أكثر قبل الانكسار تحت شروط التحميل الملائمة والبيئة الملائمة. يرتبط الانفعال الذي يحدث عنده الانكسار بنقاوة المادة. فالحديد النقي عند درجة حرارة الغرفة ينفعل حتى 100 % قبل الانكسار، في حين أن حديد الزهر أو الفولاذ عالي الكربون يمكن أن ينفعل 3 % فقط.
وبما أن الانكسار المطيلي يتضمن درجة عالية من التشوه اللدن فإن سلوك الانكسار وانتشار الشق كما وصف في المعادلات السابقة يتغير كليا. فبعض الطاقة الناتجة عن تركز الإجهادات عند عنق الانكسار تضيع في التشوه اللدن قبل أن ينتشر الشق. إن الخطوات الأساسية لتشكل أصغر مقطع عرضي، وتشكل الفراغات، واتحاد الفراغات (وتسمى بتشكل الشق أيضا)، وانتشار الشق، والفشل، غالبا تنتج بتشكل سطح الانكسار ذو الشكل الكأسي.


----------



## علي مخلف (12 مارس 2010)

علم المعادن من العلوم المهمة واغلبية كتبنا في الوقت الحاضر هي اجنبية وخاصة الروس لهم باع طويل في هذا المجال انا راغب لمن لديه القدرة على طرح موضوع التاثيرات الحرارية على بنية المعدت وتعلقها بالخواص الفيزيائية والكيمياوية


----------



## kita (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما ونفعا للمسلمين


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

